
Why that Windows 10 Update deleted files - amaccuish
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2018/10/09/updated-version-of-windows-10-october-2018-update-released-to-windows-insiders/#mdS5ob7Ao73Url36.97
======
fermienrico
Ok so am I reading this right? They’re introducing Feedback hub for more data
siphoning of my system? I can’t help but get cynical with this company.
Microsoft has lost every ounce of respect and credibility from me since they
introduced data collection on Windows 10.

Also, I never understand why corporations send out statements “apologizing”.
BP apologized after Deep Water Horizon incident. A billion dollar corporation
apologizing has absolutely zero impact on consumers. It means zilch.

~~~
detaro
No, you are not. Feedback hub isn't new and merely has gained a new field
users can fill out when they use it to send a bug report to Microsoft.

